# breed a normal with a hypo tangerine carrot tail



## gecko dude (May 30, 2008)

wat would i get if i bred a normal with a hypo tangerine carrot tail
thanks
Alan:2thumb:


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

hypo is thought to act as a co dominant trait (having a super form) so you have a 50% chance with each egg that it would be hypo or 50% chance it would be a normal, the carrot tail would be somewhere between the mothers and fathers % of carrot tails


----------

